

Accelerators - bproper
http://www.accelerato.rs/

======
benjlang
With so many incubators seems like a solid idea, will be a huge time saver.
There a monetization model?

------
richf
I would add an additional column for the accelerator location (i.e. New York
City, Palo Alto, etc.)

